# i'm quite pleased with this poem



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

a few years ago we had a few days of constant rain and consequently read a lot so I wrote this poem,

PAPERBACK READER

I've noticed whenever I read a book
the hero has a rugged look
granite jaw and jet black hair
handsome, strong and debonair

the heroines eyes, are never just blue
but always some exotic hue
of emerald green or smoky brown
with her golden locks cascading down

They glide into each others arms
enraptured by each others charms
sex not just sex, a work of art
and heroines never ever fart


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Never seen that printed on the inside of the dust cover, unless it was a Gilly Cooper novel.>>

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Practically Ogden Nash, well done.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So you should be


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Love it ! Any more ?
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cannot abide poetry, but that was actually worth the read.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice one Bill, hope you've saved it to your new phone.





Pete


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Cannot abide poetry, but that was actually worth the read.


 Try Song to the Men of England by Percy Selly.:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very good.
From one poet to another >
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> Try Song to the Men of England by Percy Selly.:wink2:


NO NO NO GG, you'll have me going OMMMM down at the folk club next, can't do with that either, nearest I can get is Limericks.

There was a woman from Leeds
Who swallowed a packet of seeds
In a quarter of an hour..
....
....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Some time ago Mavis sent me the full version of 'the boy stood on the burning deck' :laugh:


tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that Percy Bisque Selly?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Is that Percy Bisque Selly?


That's im.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Some time ago Mavis sent me the full version of 'the boy stood on the burning deck' :laugh:
> 
> tony


I remember my comedic - joke-telling (teenage) brother - knew it. I only knew one verse, which may or may be the same version:

The boy stood on the burning deck
Picking his nose like made
And rolling it into little balls
And chucking them at his Dad.

Amazing memory I have for certain things.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> I remember my comedic - joke-telling (teenage) brother - knew it. I only knew one verse, which may or may be the same version:
> 
> The boy stood on the burning deck
> Picking his nose like made
> ...


The boy stood on the burning deck
The captain blew his hooter
and who do you think came riding by
Mr. Ray on his scooter.

That is from my junior school days when we had a ventriloquist as entertainment one Christmas, I was either 5 or 6 years old.
Mr. Ray was a teacher, such a lovely man.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

.........She emerged from the shower

Her .............. all covered in leaves ?

Good eh? :grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> NO NO NO GG, you'll have me going OMMMM down at the folk club next, can't do with that either, nearest I can get is Limericks.
> 
> There was a woman from Leeds
> Who swallowed a packet of seeds
> ...


Got so carried away with my literary genius

I forgot to insert kens quote :nerd:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Who's this ken bloke the Susan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

